# Questions about Emirates ID



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi all,

As you may have seen from my other posts, I am relocating to Dubai on 28th June.

1) Is the Emirates ID compulsory for all expats in Dubai? The website is not very clear, I think it is. Please correct me if I am wrong.

2) From landing in Dubai, how long do I have to apply for my Emirates ID? I have seen a lot of information online such as "Daily fine for late applicants is AED 20, up to a maximum of AED 1,000"... Does this mean if I don't apply straight away, I get a fine?

Thank you in advance. 

Helene


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

helsgaub said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As you may have seen from my other posts, I am relocating to Dubai on 28th June.
> 
> ...


All this would be taken care of by your Sponsor - as long as they do it right there won't be any problems. If you're a British passport holder you'll be granted 30 days visa on arrival unless your employer has already obtained your work permit then you'll be entering the country already half way through the residency procedures.

Yes, the EID is compulsory - as is sponsorship for work permit/residency, the UAE is not somewhere where you can simply walk into and choose to stay (there are ways of course but these involve many procedures).


----------



## SillyGirl (Aug 25, 2021)

helsgaub said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As you may have seen from my other posts, I am relocating to Dubai on 28th June.
> 
> ...


Emirates ID is the UAE Government-issued identity card for the UAE’s citizens and residents. It is mandatory for all UAE citizens and residents to apply for an Emirates ID. This page provides information about the features and benefits of the card and also on the process to apply for it.


----------

